# Autumn Waltz



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Easy Guitar Song Series

Valse d'automne
Autumn Waltz

Composer: Lyse Gingras (1949 - )


This is a simple and beautiful melody with open bass strings, written by Lyse Gingras (1949 - ). The piece is based on a simple melody with alternating open bass strings. It is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) preparatory grade pieces. 

Time Signature: 3/4
Tempo: 138 - 152 BPM


----------

